# Black & Decker 7625 Router



## scamp238 (May 18, 2011)

I picked up an old B&D 7625 router for a steal. It had a B&D router table and a Milescraft 1206 sign kit with it. I paid 10 dollars for the lot. My question is this, does anyone have any knowledge about this router? I know it was discontinued in the early 80's, but it seems to run well and it's built like a tank. If anyone has any feedback, I would greatly appreciate it. It is 1 1/4 hp 23,000 rpm.


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

Good tool with plastic line cord (not rubber), 1/4 collet only, tho there was a short 3/8 accessory collet. 
Machine is very well built, very good components. Rack & pinion up/down no grreater than average. Motor lock wing nut should be replaced with a lever lock.


----------



## scamp238 (May 18, 2011)

Thanks for the info. How would I replace the wing nut with a lever lock?


----------



## Vincent Ciaravella (Nov 7, 2017)

I need a parts breakdown for a Black and Decker 7625 router . Especially brushes , armature , rack , and Collette . Also have question . It throws a lot of sparks nothing is shorted to ground but on the armature I have continuity between all parts of commutator . Is that normal ? I would not think so . Also are there any parts still available for this unit ? Thanks . Vince


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Vincent Ciaravella said:


> I need a parts breakdown for a Black and Decker 7625 router . Especially brushes , armature , rack , and Collette . Also have question . It throws a lot of sparks nothing is shorted to ground but on the armature I have continuity between all parts of commutator . Is that normal ? I would not think so . Also are there any parts still available for this unit ? Thanks . Vince


Check and see if you can find it here
https://www.ereplacementparts.com/router-parts-c-18715_18779.html


----------

